# New Honda EB3000c Generator



## 300MAG (Nov 3, 2009)

This generator is brand new, just put oil and gas in it today. Very light weight only 70 pounds, demensions are 17.5" x 15.8" x 18.9". It's quiet, only 68 decibels. Perfect for your RV. New they sell for $1450.00 plus tax. Firm at $900.00 cash. This is a great buy. May consider taking a quality compact 9mm in part trade


----------



## 300MAG (Nov 3, 2009)

Bump. $800.00 cash


----------



## 300MAG (Nov 3, 2009)

Sold


----------

